# B5200 Starter Problem,, need cut away diagram



## FEW101 (6 mo ago)

I have a B5200 and when i try to start , there is no sound, and the lights go dark, I assumed its either a dead short
or a seized started rotor
I was in a rush and assumed the later. when i took the starter apart, it wasn't as simple as i hoped. 
the shaft seems free, but i can't re-assemble it now

Does anyone have a diagram of it from some shop manual.\it is an appox 1995 model year diesel

thank to anyone that an help, the grass is growing !!

Fred


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Possibly your problem is dirty battery cable connections or a corroded battery cable from what you describe in your post, seeing you mention the lights are dimming under load, if not the cables, then the battery could be sus!!.

You would have the reduction drive starter motor on your tractor?.


----------



## FEW101 (6 mo ago)

i suspected the battery right away, and got a new one.
its possible the new one might be low also, my problem is that i took the starter apart
and stuck how to re- assemble it


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I need to know if the starter is like a conventional starter or is it like a reduction drive starter, can you take a photo of the parts and attach it to your reply, if you can't or do not know how to attach, then I will attach a couple of photos and you can tell me what type you have.


----------



## FEW101 (6 mo ago)

For the moment, i have figured out the re assebly,, so thank you for your efforts,

However , think i have a short somewhere in the wiring harness,, 

so for the moment i am getting closer to the problem, i hope

thanks again


----------



## FEW101 (6 mo ago)

I put the starter back together

however, the problem is the wiring,, i am pretty sure has een compromised by chipmunk's and or mice 

and the damage is behind the "dash board ", i can feel walnut shells back there

problem now is the steering column has to be moved or loosened so i can get an idea of the amage


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You should only need to remove the steering wheel, undo the tacho cable if it is mechanical, remove the pin/bolt that holds the throttle lever to the throttle shaft above the dash, and undo any retaining bolts that holds the dash assembly to the tractor chassis and lift up and over the column being careful not to strain any of the wiring.


----------



## FEW101 (6 mo ago)

i tried to remove the steering wheel i didn't have a proper puller, but maybe a little force from below would do it

i was going to remove the whole shaft this morning 

thaks

Fred


----------



## FEW101 (6 mo ago)

Here's an update, after putting the starter back together , i tested the solenoid, and it was fine, but i did not test the starter, i assumed it was ok. so stupidly, i continued on figuring it was a short somewhere

so today, a friend helped me, but started by installing the starter and testing it, it was fine
wired it up and for the fun of it, tried to start the engine... Bingo,, all was ok, there was never a wiring problem 

i do think the started "froze" due to the lubrication solidifying over 25 yrs 

so thanks all


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

The fact the starter was seized would give you the dim lights syndrome as in your first post.

Glad to hear you have fixed your problem.


----------

